# 57 Jaguar Mk.II shift cable



## Typhooned (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture showing how the shift and brake cables are routed under the horn tank? I'm missing the cable stay piece for the shift cable.
Any help is greatly appreciated.

Regards, Don in IA


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 27, 2009)

This is the best I have for you right now mine is a '59 mark IV 3speed
Mine comes out of the tank like so.




You can see where my pulley is on the seatpost tube




I thought I took this pic but I am sitting right there


----------



## Typhooned (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is a pic I found of a 58. See how it has 2 cable clamps around the top tube under the tank. I need the narrower of the 2 clamps and to see how the shift cable fits into it. I'll post a pic of my bike when my camera batteries get charged. Thanks for the reply SnS, but your bike appears to have different cable routing as your cable pulley is down by the crank instead of up by the top tube.
I REALLY need that other clamp and a new shifter cable would be nice if anyone knows where I could get them. Hope they're not made of unobtanium 

Don in IA


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 28, 2009)

This may help

the front camp is the only clamp that the shift cable uses.
It hold the end of the cable housing in place, from there it is a straight shot to the pulley.  Placement of this clamp also roughly adjusts the cable length, on initial setups.  Iput a red line on your pic showing the cable routing that is hidden by the tank.


----------



## Typhooned (Oct 29, 2009)

Making that pic bigger helped. Wish I had some computer skills. I got a couple ideas and will get back to you. Here's where I'm at now.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 29, 2009)

Military Monark posted a great thread on posting pictures in the general disc. forum. To get pics to display like that is just a  matter of getting a Photobucket or similar acct.


----------



## Typhooned (Nov 2, 2009)

I went to the hardware store and picked up a rubber grommet with 3/16" ID and   put it on the end of the shift cable outer housing. It tightened down enough under the front cable clamp that it will now shift. Thanks for your help! 

Regards, Don in IA


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 2, 2009)

Great!!

My Jag is one of my favorite rides, glad to help w/ yours.


----------

